# Best Raincoat for GSD



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Another full day of stormy weather with 3-4" of heavy rains ALL DAY. My dog's coat does not

repel water but soaks it in. She takes hours to dry off inside. We need a full cover raincoat

and most on Amazon get so-so reviews. Anyone here have one they recommend? Thanks


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have this for my boy

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015D5PO34/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Works great. A little small for him. I got the large grey. I feel like xlarge would be too big.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks eddie, that is a nice raincoat but it looks like they're not available anymore, even Ruffwear only has xxsmall

size on Amazon. I think we need one of the premium coats that totally covers their body as we just came inside

from a brief run in the rain and she's soaked down to the skin.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Weatherbeeta


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

The same manufacturer has a jacket that looks pretty much the same. It is at a higher cost and has multiple sizes and colors available. I noticed it listed under the other jacket, as alternate items people purchased



https://www.amazon.com/RUFFWEAR-Sho...i=B00HE4XVXS&refRID=BAZG87RPACD1AXZA80BR&th=1


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

I did see that Naughty N., but my concern was the cut didn't seem to cover as much of their body and at that price I'd

want him to be totally covered. For the time being I ended up buying a cheap (25.) yellow slicker but it's generous

in the coverage. Also I don't need any flannel lining or anything for warmth. It's 64 today but pouring. And everyday

in the hot 90's summer days, it pours so I need something as cool as possible.

Thanks for looking for me.


----------



## Alyssa & Olivia (Nov 13, 2018)

I currently have one of these for my GSD mix,

https://www.amazon.com/JYHY-Adjusta...5337510&sr=8-13&keywords=dog+rain+jacket+pink

It keeps my dog fairly dry outside of the paws and legs. My dogs not a fan of the material since it's a bit loud but it does what it's supposed to.

I've been looking into buying her a new one (the one above was found at goodwill, so it fits but is a tad tight) So I've been thinking of getting her this one instead 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D4D81Z9/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A3LOSKYCHRHNUJ&psc=1

If you find a good raincoat let me know! I've been on the hunt for one since our dogs take forever to get dry unless thoroughly toweled.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

I just ordered one of these, if it's not good I'll keep shopping.

https://www.amazon.com/NACOCO-Rainc...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=SX1VJ07YN6K7YYCZ2XVT


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Orphan Heidi said:


> I just ordered one of these, if it's not good I'll keep shopping.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NACOCO-Rainc...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=SX1VJ07YN6K7YYCZ2XVT


Looks good, what don't you like about it ? Thanks


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

I also have the Ruffwear Aira for mine. It works rather well though the head is not covered.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What is the true need for this? Aren't we humanizing them too much? No coats for double coated dogs for us so she can move freely and remain resilient; rain or shine. A towel and a blow dryer when we get home if very wet. My Whippets did have rain coats as they barely have a coat of their own.


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> What is the true need for this? Aren't we humanizing them too much? No coats for double coated dogs for us so she can move freely and remain resilient; rain or shine. A towel and a blow dryer when we get home if very wet. My Whippets did have rain coats as they barely have a coat of their own.



For me it is an occasional convenience thing; something to have handy when there are days of practically endless rain and getting completely soaked is guaranteed. Sure my dogs coat can handle the weather fine and he goes bare for regular showers, but having to towel dry him several times a day for several days can get slightly time consuming as the days pass. Its nice to have the option to cover us both, go out and enjoy ourselves, then disrobe and be dry immediately.


----------

